

Stalking That Dream.Com: True Tales from the Frontlines of the URL Wars - larrys
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201412/christine-lagorio/url-hunting.html

======
larrys
"Oh, if only those merchants weren't so savvy. But the surrounding local tech
boom certainly hadn't been lost on them. According to Mickiewicz, when he
approached them to make a deal, they laughed, saying they'd expected an offer
--and had already received offers--that topped $1 million. Cross Saffron.com
off the list."

Just to fill everyone in in case this isn't obvious that's a total ploy. And a
stupid one at that. While it's common in the business to state that "I've
turned down $x" it's more typical to state "I want $x and I've already turned
down $x-(some number)." Or at least that's the smarter way to BS someone.

Obviously a local merchant didn't turn down $1,000,000 at least not a serious
$1,000,000 in other words a real offer.

The only exception to this might be perhaps super valuable names (of which
saffron.com is not) such as certain words, 2 letter .com's, some 3 letter
.coms or names owned by large corporations (that don't need the money) or for
developed sites where there is a cost for someone to change their web
presence.

